# what I need to do to sell candles?



## bonnersbees (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm makeing a few candles. What should I do in order to sell at some small markets that im selling honey at? Am I required to have some kind of warning sticker on them? Are there any kind of regulations or legalities when selling beeswax candles. Also if I want to make and sell some lip balms and other products what might I have to do on that regard. Any and all info would be appreciated.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Go to a local store that sells candles & see if they have warning stickers on them.
Lip Balm I don't know.


----------

